# Nystan and nurofen



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi hun

Sadie's just been prescribed nystan (100,000 units/ml nystatin) oral suspension for oral thrush.  The thing is she's teething and she may well need some baby nurofen.  The leaflet says to ask about interaction with over the counter medicines - well I completely forgot to ask of course  

Is it OK to take both together?  I'm guessing an antibiotic and NSAID are OK.....

thanks  
Claire x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Claire,

Big hugs for Sadie   thrush and teething together- what fun  

There's no direct interaction with nystan and ibuprofen so fine to use them both. If possible though try not to use together or within half an hour of each other. The nystan works best if it's given a chance to sit for a good while and coat the inside of the mouth without anything else 'washing' it off. Regular use for a week should clear it right up  

Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Thank you    

She's just gone back to bed after waking up less than an hour after going down   Same happened last night, no sleep  .  So I did give her some nurofen, and thank you for the reassurance    I'm giving her the nystan after feeds so it stays on her tongue - that's if she doesn't dribble it off from teething, she drooled her way through 3 tshirts today    
luckily I caught the thrush early, she doesn't have much yet, but GP said to whack it with some anti-bs before it grows.  

But she's not a happy bunny  

thanks hun

Claire x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Awwwww wee soul   Must be the teeth that are bothering her   Hopefully it will settle soon   If you caught the thrush early then it should clear right up and won't effect her feeding too much (if at all) Funnily enough I was going to say the copious amounts of drool might wash it off though   

Lily is the same with drool just now   I'm thinking about putting her in a full sleeve waterproof bib even though she's not weaning yet, that way she might manage a few hours during the day in dry clothes    

Hope you get a bit more sleep tonight  

Love
Maz x


----------

